# Solved: Windows 8 Orange Arrow



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all


Hope this finds all happy and healthy, I have a wee bit of a problem, I am using a windows 8 desktop on a server which I log into via VMware Workstation for my course I am doing, every so often, usually soon after I log in I get this orange arrow that is driving me crazy that pops up. the helpdesk at the school was not very helpful and I have searched the net, and did a search on this site, (maybe I am using the wrong words?) 


Anyway those hints I found so far are saying to either click to the right and drag to the left or if I have a touch screen swipe it to the left (arrow is on the left) I do have a touch screen but it only applies to the desktop on my computer not the virtual desktop, and clicking all around it and dragging or trying to move it does move the arrow slightly and it bounces right back when you let go of the mouse button.


if I log out and back in, it goes for a short time but then its back again and can not see options that are under it.


I am only learning Windows 8 and still finding my way about this Operating system, any tips and ideas gratefully appreciated


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

For your touch screen main OS,


 
Open *gpedit.msc* (Just type that in the "Metro" screen)
Open* User Configuration-** Administrative Templates- Windows Components- and then, the item "Edge UI"* 
Double click on "*Disable Help Tips*", and set it to "*Enabled*"
Apply and exit Local Group Policy Editor.

As you do have a touch screen, and you are using a VM, I think you will have to do this ONLY in the VM, but I am unsure of this as I do not have access to a touchscreen device.
Again, same criteria applies, in the VM only, you could go into the device manager and disable to touchscreen.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Davehc


Thanks so much, you have saved my sanity, going into gpedit has stopped this thing from popping up and blocking part of my screen. I have no idea why they designed it that way but it should be easy to remove, not very good if someone was a novice user of computers. anyway have written it down in case they have to replace my virtual computer again of which they have once already, thanks again, so grateful, amazing how a little thing like that can drive you crazy.


----------

